# Just in...Jared Allen...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

didn't even make the box score...

http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=280908009

I remember highlighting his overrated stats from last year. See link below. No doubt he'll get some sacks against the shotty Bears and pass-happy Lions, but the stats speak for themselves.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ared+allen

Sorry to rub salt in, but I know you'd do the same! :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> didn't even make the box score...
> 
> http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=280908009
> 
> ...


 

Goose eggs don't usually make the box score!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well how about now?????Even with a seperated shoulder and playing one-armed,he was clearly better than the overrated Pukers O-line.You're right.....the stats speak for themselves.

No question who the best D-end in the NFC North is......and it ain't Aaron Kampman.Was Kampman on the field????? :huh: Wait a minute.....yes Kampman was out there,getting pancaked by No Dak's favorite son Jimmy K, when AP ran by him on his way to the endzone for the winning TD. :bartime:

"Can you see me now......can you see me now." :beer: :beer: :beer:

So time to rub salt in the wound?????No doubt.....And they weren't playing the...."shotty Bears and pass-happy Lions."Guess the Pukers fit those descriptions.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The whole division isn't playing too well at this point. Looks like the division winner makes the playoffs and that's it. One and done probably but ya never know if you can run the ball and stop the run. I'll work on getting more cliches in a later post.

:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Well how about now?????Even with a seperated shoulder and playing one-armed,he was clearly better than the overrated Pukers O-line.You're right.....the stats speak for themselves.
> 
> No question who the best D-end in the NFC North is......and it ain't Aaron Kampman.Was Kampman on the field????? :huh: Wait a minute.....yes Kampman was out there,getting pancaked by No Dak's favorite son Jimmy K, when AP ran by him on his way to the endzone for the winning TD. :bartime:
> 
> ...


Ken,

Don't get too excited...don't want you to get unrealistic expectations for the Queens. Allen had a solid game and I tip my hat to him. However, you better hope you get homefield at least for a game or two (which won't happen)...except for the Bears game 6 of his 8 sacks came at the dome. http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/p ... yerId=5651

We'll see how he does on the road late in the year when he doesn't have the turf under him...jury is still out IMO. Although looking at it now, the Queens don't have a cold weather game left.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike.....you are right.....but after your rub salt in comment.....I had to give tit for tat.Vikes have a tougher schedule left than the Pukes and Bears do.Defense and AP have to bring it on.....otherwise it will probably go down to the last game.Although by then the Giants won't have anything to play for and will be resting their starters.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Mike.....you are right.....but after your rub salt in comment.....I had to give tit for tat.Vikes have a tougher schedule left than the Pukes and Bears do.Defense and AP have to bring it on.....otherwise it will probably go down to the last game.Although by then the Giants won't have anything to play for and will be resting their starters.


I'm with you Ken. Like I said earlier...there is a real chance 8-8 can win the division. Young teams in the division with some key positions lacking.

Why aren't you hunting???


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

8-8 could easily win the division.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Mike.....you are right.....but after your rub salt in comment.....I had to give tit for tat.Vikes have a tougher schedule left than the Pukes and Bears do.Defense and AP have to bring it on.....otherwise it will probably go down to the last game.Although by then the Giants won't have anything to play for and will be resting their starters.
> ...


To much corn still standing.Waterfowl pretty much gone.Pheasants and deer are all in the corn.We did really poorly over the past weekend.We have had so much rain that all the cover is standing in water and the tree belts and farmsteads got hammered.Early morning and late evening about the only time to see deer out of the corn.

How much hunting have you got in?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


No big game...too much work, school and family. I have shot some quail and ducks. The waterfowling will p/u in the next several weeks with the migration. Looks to be a good year!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Best DE in the NFC North???......heck this guy is the best DE in the NFL.He is a psychopath on the football field.Considering he is playing hurt.....he is about as good as you can ask for.Skol :beer:


----------

